# Solved: sites has been blocked by the network administrator! help needed



## talalot (Mar 9, 2014)

Ive been trying to get access to facebook, emails, and other websites and i kept on getting this message on screen:

SONICWALL ; Network Security Appliances

This site has been blocked by the network administrator.

URL: http://facebook.com/

Block reason: Administrative Custom List settings

I tried to open the "internet option" in the control panel but i coudn't open it. 
I can access other websites but there are specific websites that are blocked.

My computer is an HP TouchSmart 320 PC and im using google chrome as my browser.

HOW CAN I CHANGE THE SETTINGS ON MY COMPUTER SO I CAN GET ACCESS TO THE OTHER WEBSITES THAT ARE BLOCKED ??

HOPEFULLY I CAN FIND SOME HELP ON HERE!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is unconnected with the Internet Option 
It is the block on websites allowed through the SonicWall Security


Have you installed SonicWall - in basic terms it is a Firewall


I am not suggesting for one moment that you are NOT authorised to use the computer for the sites that are blocked.


However I am sure you will appreciate that if for instance it was a juvenile relative of yours, making the post, asking how to unblock - you would not be pleased if we provided a solution.


I have sought advice on how we may or may not proceed.


Someone will post as soon as possible


----------



## talalot (Mar 9, 2014)

I am sure that it's the firewall that is blocking the access to the websites.

As a whole family we've been trying to bypass the firewall blocking. We've been searching online for ways to get through it. We've found that changes should be made to the "internet option" in the control panel and unfortunately internet option cannot be open at all. 
This is a serious issue and im an adult desperately searching for help on here. If you want confirmation on it then i can give you my phone number so you can call my home to confirm it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but this is a setting in Sonic Wall put in place by a network Administrator so it's not something that we will assist with circumventing. Is this a work computer?


----------



## talalot (Mar 9, 2014)

No. This is our home computer.

It is not just on our computer that websites are blocked, it's blocked on any electronic that is connected to our home wifi as well. Is there any probability that our new router has something to do with it?We just had a new router installed three days ago and we've been have this problem for 2 days before the router was installed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Definitely. You need to talk to whoever set up the router to find out how to change the settings.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

SonicWall's are rarely found in an home environment and they are not easy to configure for home users as they are geared for business/enterprise use. Additionally there is no website blocking on by default, so if sites are being blocked then someone has specifically configured the SonicWall to block those sites. If you have one and it has been installed by someone then you must contact them for assistance as there must be a reason a SonicWall was used over a standard home router and a reason why website/content filtering was enabled.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

unless you have inadvertently connected to someone elses unsecured network, I would agree with Triple6 (since I didn't hit reply earlier today and said the same thing in that post...  )


----------



## talalot (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks to you all for the help. My family and i appreciate it. 
The individual that setup our router had to change some settings to fix the problem.
Now we can access any websites.
Stay blessed!

Best Regards,
talalot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased you got it sorted
And thanks for your understanding of our situation


----------

